# Can I do it all with one horse?



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

yes! there is nothing wrong with that what so ever
just dont push your horse to its limits and rotate around from thing to thing so you can get a feel for each "event"


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When competing with one horse I'd change bits. She was ridden in a snaffle at home, a curb for west. pl. and a hack for speed events. She knew the difference. Some horses get so hot with speed events it can be trying to get them to slow for other disciplines. The variety is a good mental break for horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with having your horse trained in multiple events. When my Dad was showing, he would often show each horse in 2-5 events from team roping to reining to western pleasure to working cowhorse to halter to showmanship and horsemanship and western riding and trail and pretty much anything and everything else he wanted them to do.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Try 'em all! My QH has evented, barrel raced and did dressage...all quite well. My riding instructor had a WP show horse(Arabian) but also ran cows. No reason not to give it a whirl.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto to everyone's responses. Nothing wrong with trying them all! I prefer to do multiple things with my horses because it keeps their mind fresh and well-rounded. Yes, you can focus seriously on the event they do best with, but doing other things is good for them too.


----------



## citycowgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

great! thanks everyone!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it will work great!! Just one thing though, I wouldn't do any calf roping or team roping off an Arabian..they are a bit of a lighter breed and not as heavy as calf/team roping horses. She could easily do break away and goat tying though!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I to have an Arab, and I do almost everything with him, we do dressage (kind of), western, hunt seat, trail, endurance. There is absolutely nothing wrong with doing all those things with one horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I think it will work great!! Just one thing though, I wouldn't do any calf roping or team roping off an Arabian..they are a bit of a lighter breed and not as heavy as calf/team roping horses. She could easily do break away and goat tying though!


Best point made out of all the affirmative comments.

Just don't expect to be great at everything and you might not want to compete in some things . Most horses can do some of most things. No horse does well at all things. If there was a horse that "did it all", then there would only be one breed of horse )
If you knew what you really wanted to focus on then you would select a horse that is known for having those talents. If you want to try many things, get a horse you like and enjoy doing things for the fun of it. You will find out what your Arbian will do some things well, but you should be able to enjoy many things, even if it doesn't do it as well.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

When I say I show all around performance- I mean all around. 

My Paint carries me through dressage, hunters, eq, western pleasure, english pleasure, horsemanship, halter, performance trail, competitive trail, and stock horse cow working. 

He gets bored out of his mind if I stick to one thing for too long. I personally love to see a horse that does multiple things, rather than only knowing one thing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabians are known for there versatility. Try it all and stick with the things you and the horse particularly enjoy. I used to do team penning on an Arab mare who was 13.1 on a long day and she was AWESOME at it. She also did trail, western pleasure, halter and ctr events. 

For the person who said Arabians are to light for roping etc, I just have to wonder how well even the heaviest QH is going to do against Charolais (pronounced around here as Char'leer) bull at 2400 lbs? Most ropings and tyings around here are on the lighter weight Corriente cattle. 

The bit about goats is just gratuitously insulting. A friend of mine who ran cattle on BLM land used to call me to bring him a bunch of my horses when it was time to round them up because his QH's in his words, "Just plum quit on me by 10 a.m. out here in the desert.". He was keeping his cattle in Baker, CA frequently the hottest place in the country. My Arabians would go out there and run circles around the QH's and still have plenty of juice for the afternoon. He ran Brahman cattle (Bray-mers out here). If those Ay-rabs are tough enough to round those up I think they can pretty well handle themselves anywhere.


----------



## DrumRunninHoney (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh heck yes! My arab is an accomplished gamer and cow horse...great at breakaway roping too, but let me say that I am not...lol

They all kinda go together, same type of riding, so yes...go for it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I just have to wonder how well even the heaviest QH is going to do against Charolais (pronounced around here as Char'leer) bull at 2400 lbs? Most ropings and tyings around here are on the lighter weight Corriente cattle.


I can answer that one :lol:

We had Charolais. We even artificially bred in Chianina to improve the stock (which I prefered...almost no calving problems with the increased Chinanina bloodline) in the mid 70's and they're a big cow. But I digress.

I was able to handle everything we had, from a few angus crosses we'd pick up as 3 day olds at the dairy (and raised until market weight) up to our eventual 75/25 Chianina/Charolais crosses, with my 15.1 hand QH. Probably the best horse I ever own. At least from the working cattle perspective. I have moved on to Saddlebred cross breeds today, but I'm not working cattle anymore (thank goodness  ). Not saying my girls today couldn't do the work, but I don't think they could match the girl I had then. But then my QH could never have given me the smooth quick gait that I want now if her life depended on it.
Breeds all have their strengths and weaknesses. They can all do most things some, and some things well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> I can answer that one :lol:
> 
> We had Charolais. We even artificially bred in Chianina to improve the stock (which I prefered...almost no calving problems with the increased Chinanina bloodline) in the mid 70's and they're a big cow. But I digress.
> 
> ...


I agree but my point was, against a 2400 lb bull or steer, do you think your 15.1 hh QH would have been able to hold him if he decided not to play nice? Or would you have demoted her to roping goats? And I don't know where the poster who said that is from but where I'm from a "Goat Rope" is synonymous with a "Cluster ****" and is VERY insulting.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I agree but my point was, against a 2400 lb bull or steer, do you think your 15.1 hh QH would have been able to hold him if he decided not to play nice? Or would you have demoted her to roping goats? And I don't know where the poster who said that is from but where I'm from a "Goat Rope" is synonymous with a "Cluster ****" and is VERY insulting.


You had cattle that played nice?  If the family was still raising cattle I want some of those bloodlines introduced.

Of course we weren't doing competitions. It wasn't about trying to do something faster than someone else. It was just about getting the job done. Mostly rounding them up to pen, catching to castrate and other mundane chores connected with raising cattle. It was great doing it then. Not something I'm in a hurry to do again :lol:

But yes, my mare handled the cattle quite well. I can't say that the fact that she was often pastured with them, and they all knew her from almost the day they were born, might not have had something to do with it. She pretty much ruled the pasture. Even our herd bull showed her respect and got out of her way. She was more respectful with other horse, but very bossy with cattle.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Arabians are known for there versatility. Try it all and stick with the things you and the horse particularly enjoy. I used to do team penning on an Arab mare who was 13.1 on a long day and she was AWESOME at it. She also did trail, western pleasure, halter and ctr events.
> 
> For the person who said Arabians are to light for roping etc, I just have to wonder how well even the heaviest QH is going to do against Charolais (pronounced around here as Char'leer) bull at 2400 lbs? Most ropings and tyings around here are on the lighter weight Corriente cattle.
> 
> The bit about goats is just gratuitously insulting. A friend of mine who ran cattle on BLM land used to call me to bring him a bunch of my horses when it was time to round them up because his QH's in his words, "Just plum quit on me by 10 a.m. out here in the desert.". He was keeping his cattle in Baker, CA frequently the hottest place in the country. My Arabians would go out there and run circles around the QH's and still have plenty of juice for the afternoon. He ran Brahman cattle (Bray-mers out here). If those Ay-rabs are tough enough to round those up I think they can pretty well handle themselves anywhere.



I'm just saying, a lighter built horse don't fair as well as the big horses. Ever wonder why a lot of team roping horses are so big? It's not just for looks. I just don't like the thought of an Arabian trying to do a header's turn while tied to a freaking cow, not matter how small the cow is. They still weigh a lot.
What's wrong with goat tying?? I know of lots of horses, of all breeds, that do goat tying. It's fun.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Great plan--she'll tell you what she likes to do, and what she doesn't. Trying out new disciplines will only make her a better horse.
I can't remember where I found this but I read an article in a magazine many years ago about a QH filly. The owners ran cattle, they had to wean her, but they didn't have any other turnouts available EXCEPT with the cattle, so they put her there. They were worried about her, and kept checking on her. Soon, she was ruling the roost. She was the "lead cow". She ate first, she drank first, and she, as a yearling, was moving the cattle around. What a hoot! (Hope they turned her into a cutting horse after that.)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> What's wrong with goat tying?? I know of lots of horses, of all breeds, that do goat tying. It's fun.


Sorry Mango, where I'm from a Goat Rope is an expression of disgust describing something not well planned and utterly useless. "Holy Cr*P now that was a pure D Goat Rope!" generally followed by a spit on the dirt. Or substitute Mongolian Cluster **** for Goat Rope, I thought you were being snide.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Sorry Mango, where I'm from a Goat Rope is an expression of disgust describing something not well planned and utterly useless. "Holy Cr*P now that was a pure D Goat Rope!" generally followed by a spit on the dirt. Or substitute Mongolian Cluster **** for Goat Rope, I thought you were being snide.


It's all good, I understand! Everything has a different meaning based on where you from


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Goat roping was a joking put down here too. Along with driving goats or any other cattle job being replaced by goat. In my case we had goats too, so it was a often "maybe you should limit yourself to [put in the job you want] the goats" whenever someone messed up. It was all in fun though, since everyone messes up at some point.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> Goat roping was a joking put down here too. Along with driving goats or any other cattle job being replaced by goat. In my case we had goats too, so it was a often "maybe you should limit yourself to [put in the job you want] the goats" whenever someone messed up. It was all in fun though, since everyone messes up at some point.


Yeah, where I grew up it was totally NOT in fun! Some of the folks got quite colorful about what goats were good for.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> For the person who said Arabians are to light for roping etc, I just have to wonder how well even the heaviest QH is going to do against Charolais (pronounced around here as Char'leer) bull at 2400 lbs?


Actually it's pronounced "Char lay"

As a rule, no one is out roping the stud bulls of any breed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mls said:


> Actually it's pronounced "Char lay".


LOL, I know how it's pronounced properly, was just tossing in how it's said down here for color. Same thing with the Brahman cattle but down here they are called "BRAY - mer" as in, "That was the meanest dayum BRAY-mer I have ever seen in my whole and entire."

Just for fun, here's a post I wrote on another board back in 2009, about an encounter I had with an old Okie cowpoke. 

God he'p me I love Okie Cowboys. Seriously, I DO! I get more enjoyment out of listening to them than ought to be legal. Today I got a call from a gentleman wanting to sell some Ayrabs he's acquired. Before I get into the story, I have to give some pronunciation guidlines so you can understand him. That's half the fun of listening to him. Okies, especially from the southeastern part of the state drop their L's. So, Bowl = Bow as in I eat 5 bow's of soup today. A Charolais (shar lay) cow becomes shar LEER and conjugation of verbs is not a strong point. I eat, I ate and I have eaten all become, I eat....

He tells me he bought this here English place and is converting it to Western, I'm thinking it has something to do with Holy Water and a priest, and has these 5 Ayrabs he just wants gone. Oh yes, gone = goan like roan. So we're talking and he tells me he had to listen to a breeder once't who told him that Ayrabs just made the best cutters and reiners cos he's a cutter and reiner trainer doncha know. Now, he may not know much says he, but ain't no Ayrab ever been borned could handle one o' them there Shar LEER bulls. Charolais cattle are meat cattle and the steers can weigh around 2500 lbs for the non-cow-y folk among us. And yes, cow-y is a word. I told him that I agreed. The SharLEER would pick up and carry the Arab on his back. Until he ran out of steam and then the Arab would give him a good working over. He says, "Y'all cain't tell me that them littah bitty Ayrabs is gonna ho'd on when you're cuttin' & reinin' and you get a rope on one of them steers!" Nope, can't tell him that at all, last time I checked the horse doesn't hold the rope. 

So, he starts trying to read me the pedigrees, he's got papers. Ok, I'm still listening. By the time he got done butchering the names, I'm not sure if he's got horses or mules or African Parrots but anyway. Sounds like he might have a few nice horses, some are even saddlebroke. 

So I said, "Well, I'm busy this weekend, but I'll come out on Monday or Tuesday and have a look at what you have. And if I like them, maybe I throw a leg over one or 2 of them and see what they know." 

"Well, bring yer he'met little lady, these here horses hain't been rode in mebbe a year and a half, 2 year." 

"I'm sorry, bring what?" 

"Brang yer HEH MET"........ooooooh ok, I get it now. 

"Well, that's the nice thing about Arabians, you know, if they've been trained well, they don't forget. I should be able to pull them out of pasture and hop on and go." 

"Oh HAYELL NAH! You cain't do thet. I'm a trainer and I wouldn't do thet." 

"Do you break your own horses?" I asked him. Now I'm really kind of curious. 

"Well, SURE I do! But THEY qwatuh hosses!!" As if that explains it all. Well, maybe it does. 

I so WISH I still had my old huntseat show clothes.......I could have so much fun with this guy and give him a heart attack into the bargain. I'm thinking though, just showing up with my show saddle and a pair of field boots oughta do the trick.........LOL, I cannot wait to meet this guy. Even if he doesn't have a THING i'm interested in, I'm gonna have me a very fun time on Monday. HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Nowadays, nobody ropes herd bulls unless its a must. If you can't get a trailer down where they are, or need to get him out of a freaking hole the dumb dumb fell into. And if for some reason your dart gun operator accidentally misses having a couple ropes on a bull is a good idea. Around here if we need to treat we drop them with Rompun, treat them and either drag em into the trailer with the horses or reverse him if he is not bad and get the heck out of there. What kind of horse would I want on the other end of a 2400 lb bull? Or even an 1800lb Char or Simm range cow? I would be reaching for my Bf's 16hh big thick ranch horse. He is gonna hold when that cow says wtf? And he is big enough to be able to play that rope right. Now some little horses are just as tough, but very few. They just do not have enough weight behind them. Would I use my 14.3 hh cutting bred mare in a branding pen? Yes, of course. To rope the cuss of a black cow standing in the bush charging at me? Probably not. I would be using one of my bigger horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

